# Error message:"not enough video memory to run the game"(Ea sports tiger woods 2002)



## kajagamer (Apr 13, 2005)

*Error message:"not enough video memory to run the game"(Ea sports tiger woods 2002)*

hello, I need help. My computer won't let me play ea sports tiger woods 2002. When I try to run the game, this error message appears on the screen: "DirectX is reporting that there is not enough video memory to run the game" and then, when I click ok, the following message: "The instruction at "0x21111ba3" referenced memory at "0x01717cc0" The memory could not be read"

My computer------- Dell dimension 8400
CPU----------------- 3.2GHz P4
hard disc----------- 160GB
Memory------------ 1GB
Video memory----- 256MB (dedicated)
Video card---------- ATI Radeon X850XT PE

Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Is that the only game you have problems with ? What drivers are you using ?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

You have already posted this in the hardware/ video cards section. Please dont post the same problem more than once as this is against the TSF rules.


----------



## rchilds (Apr 26, 2005)

*There's a patch fix on the EA site for this*

http://www.easports.com/platforms/games/tigerwoods2003/home.jsp

It's a patch for video cards over 256MB.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

merged threads


----------

